# 105 Year Old Cyclist Breaks Record for the Over 100's



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2017)

This 105 year old French cyclist broke the record by cycling 14.08 miles in one hour.


----------



## Debby (Jan 7, 2017)

Quite amazing what some people accomplish in their old age isn't it?  I think I'll quit whining about the crick in my necklayful:.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 6, 2017)

I love it! Good for him!


----------

